# Spiele laufen erst flüssig, ruckeln dann und laufen plötzlich schneller



## FlavourFlo (13. Februar 2009)

*Spiele laufen erst flüssig, ruckeln dann und laufen plötzlich schneller*

Schonmal im vorraus: Ich bin kompletter Neuling in diesem Forum, also falls ich das Thema hier falsch gepostet habe, sagt mir bescheid...

Nun zu meinem Problem: Ich hab mir vor gut 2 Monaten einen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut.
 Nun will ich darauf natürlich zocken, aber ich kann nicht. 
Grund dafür: Die meisten Spiele laufen komplett flüssig, doch nach ca. 10 sec fällt die Framerate auf geschätzte 5 fps, nach erneuten 10 sec steigt sie wieder an, aber dazu wird auch das Spiel schneller (dadurch quasi unspielbar), also z.B. bewegen sich Menschen viel schneller.
Das wiederholt sich immer.

Rein Hardwaretechnisch versteh ich nicht, wie es dazu kommen kann,
 denn meine Komponenten sind sicherlich ausreichend für aktuelle Games. 
Hinzu kommt, dass das Problem bei *allen *Auflösungen, Detailgraden, AA/AF Settings usw. auftaucht.
Aber erstmal mein Rechner:
CPU - AMD 5200 X2 (2x 2,6 GHz) + Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro
GraKa - Gainward ATI HD 4870 GoldenSample 1GiB
RAM - 4 GiB DDR2 800 von Aeneon
MoBo - ASUS M2N-CM DVI (recht billiges mATX Mainboard)
Netzteil - 480W Xilence
HDD - 250 GiB IDE
2x 120 mm Xilence Lüfter

*Folgende Lösungsansätze habe ich bisher erfolglos probiert:*
- Spiele neuinstalliert
- BIOS Update
- Treiber Update (komplett)
- Windows neu installiert
- Spiele gepatcht

Das Problem tritt bis jetzt bei Call Of Duty 5, Bioshock und GTA 4 auf, andere (etwas anspruchsvollere) Spiele hab ich noch nicht installiert.

Temperaturen habe ich ebenfalls gecheckt, liegen (fast) alle im vertretbaren Bereich: CPU - Last 50°, GPU - Last 65°, Mainboard (schätz mal Northbridge) - 50° (macht mir Sorgen).

Der Rechner hausiert zur Zeit in einem Bierkasten, der einen relativ guten Luftstrom besitzt, zur Not mache ich den Deckel auf.

Des Weiteren fällt mir auf, dass der PC beim booten elendig lange brauch,
 was aber höchstwahrscheinlich an der sehr alten Festplatte oder an dem zu billigen IDE Controller liegt (allein Bootscreen im BIOS ca. 1:15 min, Windows Bootscreen ca. 1 min).

Bitte gebt mir Tipps, Ratschläge, Anregungen und Hinweise...
Ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Spiele laufen erst flüssig, ruckeln dann und laufen plötzlich schneller*

Hmm, anspruchsvollere Spiele als GTA 4....  nicht schlecht, der Spruch, wenn du eins findest, sag mal Bescheid. 

Aber egal, Scherz beiseite. 
Dein Problem klingt ein wenig danach, als wenn dein Netzteil mit der Grafikkarte nicht klar kommt.
Mein Tipp also, kauf dir ein besseres Netzteil mit einer stabilen 12 Volt Schiene, dann müsste es klappen.

Auch das Mainboard ist nicht unbedingt das beste. 
Der alte NForce Chipsatz verursacht schon mal Probleme.

Ich weiß nicht genau, wenn du dir aber erst vor 2 Monaten deinen Rechner zusammengebaut hast, wieso dann mit diesem Mainboard?
Hattest du es schon liegen oder war es besonders günstig?
Vielleicht überlegst du dir ja, ob du nicht ein neues kaufen willst. Ein AM2+ Board. So teuer ist ein gutes nicht unbedingt. Das Asrock A770Crossfire würde reichen.
Wenns ein mATX Board sein muss, dann das Asrock A780G Full HD.


----------



## Zoon (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Spiele laufen erst flüssig, ruckeln dann und laufen plötzlich schneller*



FlavourFlo schrieb:


> Des Weiteren fällt mir auf, dass der PC beim booten elendig lange brauch,
> was aber höchstwahrscheinlich an der sehr alten Festplatte oder an dem zu billigen IDE Controller liegt



Hast du ne andere Festplatte zum testen da?

Denke mal das Spiel bricht ein wenn er von der HDD nachladen will (gerade bei großen Maps) und wenn die beim Booten schon so lange brauch bis sie erkannt wird.
IDE Controller - meinste den vom Mainboard oder haste etwa ne extra Steckkarte?

Lese mal den SMART Status aus (mit Speedfan z.B. wenn die Platte SMART unterstützt) und poste mal nen Screenie davon.


----------



## FlavourFlo (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Spiele laufen erst flüssig, ruckeln dann und laufen plötzlich schneller*

Danke erstmal, für eure schnelle Antwort!*

@quantenslipstream:*
Unter anspruchsvollere Spiele meinte ich eigentlich anspruchsvolle Spiele (unglückliche Formulierung) ^^, aber ist ja egal

Ein neues Netzteil werd ich mir vorerst zwar nicht kaufen, aber danke für den Tipp. Ich hätte noch ein anderes Netzteil mit 550W von LC Power da, ich werd mal testen, ob der PC damit stabil läuft. 
Mit AS Rock hab ich persönlich schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, aber das liegt schon einige Zeit zurück (ca. 8 Jahre.. ). Es muss aber auf jeden Fall ein mATX Mainboard sein (ATX passt nicht in meinen zurechtgeschnittenen Bierkasten). Jedoch habe ich auch gerade keine Ambition, mir ein neues MoBo zu kaufen.
Das verbaute Mainboard habe ich für 30€ gekauft (ich wollte einen günstigen PC bauen, sollte erst mein Zweit-PC werden)...

*@Zoon:*
Ich habe noch ne zweite Festplatte (ist momentan in meinem "Haupt-PC), ne Samsung F1 (1TB). Werd sie im Laufe des Tages noch einmal in den "Problem-PC" einbauen.
Mit dem IDE Controller meinte ich den integrierten auf dem MoBo.


----------



## ATIFan22 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Spiele laufen erst flüssig, ruckeln dann und laufen plötzlich schneller*

Mein Tipp wäre wirklich nochmal ein anständiges NT zu kaufen
dann noch ein brauchbares board ,nimm einfach das billigste mATX borad mit 780 chipsatz was du finden kannst


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Spiele laufen erst flüssig, ruckeln dann und laufen plötzlich schneller*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp wäre wirklich nochmal ein anständiges NT zu kaufen
> dann noch ein brauchbares board ,nimm einfach das billigste mATX borad mit 780 chipsatz was du finden kannst


 
Mein Reden. 
Asrock und Eneramx Pro. Dann klappt das bestimmt.


----------



## Zoon (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Spiele laufen erst flüssig, ruckeln dann und laufen plötzlich schneller*



FlavourFlo schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch ein anderes Netzteil mit 550W von LC Power da, ich werd mal testen, ob der PC damit stabil läuft.



Den Zeitaufwand kannste dir klemmen, LC Power sind so kleine Brandstifter


----------



## FlavourFlo (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Spiele laufen erst flüssig, ruckeln dann und laufen plötzlich schneller*

Ich hab jetzt mal die Festplatte (Samsung F1 1TB) und das Netzteil eingebaut. PC bootet jetzt relativ schnell (unter 30 sec), also lag das Problem mit dem booten wohl an der Festplatte. Allerdings bleibt das Problem mit den Rucklern im Spiel. Von dem Netzteil kann ich behaupten dass es sehr stabil läuft, in dem anderen PC hat es keine Probleme gemacht, also schließe ich jetzt Netzteil und Festplatte als Ursache für das Problem aus.

Ich werd mal gucken, ob ich ein AM2 (+) Mainboard ausgeliehen bekomme um zu sehen, ob es am Mainboard liegt. Denn bevor ich 60 € ausgebe, möchte ich wissen, ob es dann auch funktioniert.
Wenn ihr sonst noch Tipps habt, immer raus mit der Sprache.

Nochmals Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Spiele laufen erst flüssig, ruckeln dann und laufen plötzlich schneller*

Aktuallisiere auch mal die Board Treiber. Vielleicht hat der NForce Treiber ein Problem mit der ATI.
Ist nicht das erste Mal, dass Nforce Chipsatz und ATI GraKa nicht miteinander harmonieren.


----------



## OctoCore (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Spiele laufen erst flüssig, ruckeln dann und laufen plötzlich schneller*

Du scheinst ja XP als Betriebssystem zu nutzen. Meine Theorie für den Tempowechsel in Spielen zielt eher darauf, dass sich dein System nicht richtig mit der Cool'n'Quiet Energiesparoption deines Prozessors vertägt.
Hast du die entsprechenden Treiber für XP von AMD installiert?
>AMD CPU setup<
Zumindest den Dualcore Optimizer, damit die Timer der beiden Cores nicht auseinanderlaufen? >Gibt es hier<

/USEPMTIMER in der Boot.ini als Option angegeben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Spiele laufen erst flüssig, ruckeln dann und laufen plötzlich schneller*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja XP als Betriebssystem zu nutzen. Meine Theorie für den Tempowechsel in Spielen zielt eher darauf, dass sich dein System nicht richtig mit der Cool'n'Quiet Energiesparoption deines Prozessors vertägt.
> Hast du die entsprechenden Treiber für XP von AMD installiert?


 
Oder den ganzen Unsinn im Bios abschalten.


----------



## ATImania (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Spiele laufen erst flüssig, ruckeln dann und laufen plötzlich schneller*

Also mal abgesehen von den Problemen mit dem stabil laufen und so finde ich die Kombo aus einer High-End Karte (HD 4870) und einem normalen Mittelklasse Prozessor (X2 5200+) schon ziehmlich crazy 

Hier wird auch wenn das System normal läuft deine Grafikkarte ziehmlich eingebremst und du wirst so oder so niemals nur ansatzweise die vollen 100% aus deiner 200€ Karte Kitzeln  (was aber nicht heißt das 5 Fps normal sind)  

Zum Problem: Ich denke auch das es irgend ein Energie Problem ist! Ob Cool'n'Quiet vom Prozessor oder das Netzteil irgendwas verursacht ein Konflikt. Defekte Hardware oder fehlende Treiber würde ich ausschließen. Wie quantenslipstream schon schrieb, mal vrsuchen ins Bios und versuchen Cool'n'Quiet zu Deaktivieren!


----------



## FlavourFlo (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Spiele laufen erst flüssig, ruckeln dann und laufen plötzlich schneller*

So,
Ich hab heute mal nen Chipsatztreiberupdate gemacht (ist erst seit 2 Wochen verfügbar, letztes von mir durchgeführtes Update liegt 3 Wochen zurück) und siehe da, Bioshock läuft komplett flüssig und in COD5 gibt es noch alle 2 min Ruckler, die meiner Meinung nach mit der Festplatte zusammenhängen könnten (hab wieder die alte, langsame drin), da das Spiel ja sicher an bestimmten Stellen Daten in den RAM laden muss. 

Ich werd in den nächsten Tagen noch ein paar mehr Spiele installieren, und dann mal meine Beobachtungen (hinsichtlich Ruckelfreiheit) posten.

Außerdem werd ich mal später die andere Festplatte einbauen und dann dürfte der Rechner keine großen Mängel aufweisen...

P.S:
@OctoCore: Bei mir taucht in der Boot.ini überhaupt nicht die Option /USEPMTIMER auf. Ist das in irgendeiner Weise schlimm, oder ist die sowieso nicht in der msconfig zu sehen?

Ich finde es sehr seltsam, dass ASUS (bzw Nvidia ?!) erst jetzt ein BIOS-Update für einen Chipsatz rausbringt, der die Unterstützung für 3 Monate alte Grafikkarten bringt.
Da sehe ich definitiv noch Verbesserungsbedarf beim Support.

Ich bedanke mich erneut für eure zahlreichen Tipps und Vermutungen.


----------



## OctoCore (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Spiele laufen erst flüssig, ruckeln dann und laufen plötzlich schneller*



FlavourFlo schrieb:


> @OctoCore: Bei mir taucht in der Boot.ini überhaupt nicht die Option /USEPMTIMER auf. Ist das in irgendeiner Weise schlimm, oder ist die sowieso nicht in der msconfig zu sehen?



Habe ich mir schon gedacht, das die Option nicht zu sehen ist. Liegt wohl daran, das sie nicht existiert.  Die kann man einfach rein schreiben, so wie hier:
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /FASTDETECT /USEPMTIMER /NOEXECUTE=OPTIN


----------



## FlavourFlo (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Spiele laufen erst flüssig, ruckeln dann und laufen plötzlich schneller*

Ich war wohl blind...
Die Option /USEPMTIMER steht ja doch da!  Ich hatte sie woanders gesucht (Erweiterte Optionen).


----------



## FlavourFlo (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Spiele laufen erst flüssig, ruckeln dann und laufen plötzlich schneller*

Da bin ich wieder...

Ich hab jetzt endlich wieder Zeit gefunden mich meinem Zweitrechner, der ja Probleme verursacht, zuzuwenden. Nachdem ich nun die HDD getauscht habe und der PC blitzschnell bootet und ich eigentlich dachte, dass das Problem mit den Performanceeinbrüchen beseitigt ist, musste ich mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass letzteres nicht der Fall ist. 
Ich habe nun *Call Of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare* installiert und habe da im *Durchschnitt 110 FPS*, allerdings sobald ich ein paar Sekunden warte bricht die Performance brachial ein und Fraps zeigt mir eine Framerate von zum Teil *4 FPS* an!
Ich habe jetzt noch einmal den ATI Catalyst 9.2 installiert und es hat sich nichts geändert... 

Mir ist nun aufgefallen, da ich nun meinen CPU-Lüfter temperaturgesteuert laufen lasse (und die Geräuschkulisse nun in Richtung erträglich geht), dass der GraKa-Lüfter während der Perfomanceeinbrüche sehhhhhhhhr leise wird (fast unhörbar - sitze mit dem Ohr quasi direkt neben dem PC).

Seltsam ist, dass bei CoD *4* nur das Spiel langsamer wird, danach nicht schneller als normal; anders als bei CoD *5*.


----------



## groundhouse (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Spiele laufen erst flüssig, ruckeln dann und laufen plötzlich schneller*

Schau mal auf deinem Mainboard,ob da die Kondensatoren noch alle ganz sind,oder einer (odere mehrere) gelatzt sind .
Kondensatoren sehen so aus wie kleine Batterien (hochkannt),und platzen, bzw. gehen ab und an kaputt (daran zu erkennen wenn etwas ausgetreten ist).


----------



## FlavourFlo (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Spiele laufen erst flüssig, ruckeln dann und laufen plötzlich schneller*

Danke für deine Antwort.
Ich hab mal geguckt, abe es sind anscheinend alle Kondensatoren in Ordnung, sonst müsste ja auch das Mainboard unter gelegentlichen Ausfällen leiden ("Stromverlust"), was es ja nicht tut.
Allerdings habe ich heute anscheinend Glück gehabt oder irgendein Wunder ist geschehen, denn bei CoD 4 Mutiplayer hatte ich keine Performanceabstürze und bei CoD 5 Singleplayer gab es nur alle 2 mins kurze Einbrüche.
Ich werd mal testen ob es an der GraKa liegt und euch über das Ergebnis dieses Tests informieren.


----------

